# My First Project



## George (Aug 14, 2021)

I say my 1st, it was actually my 2nd lol, because I made the 1st one arse about face  but it’s okay my Mini Milling Machine has a reverse option  My new Fly Cutter for 8mm tooling.


----------



## Tomc938 (Aug 14, 2021)

Looks mighty nice!  Well done.


----------



## DPittman (Aug 14, 2021)

Very good especially for a 1st (or 2nd) project!


----------

